# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Quarantine

## Airicist

Quarantine on Wikipedia

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19)

quarantine.ai

----------


## Airicist

Shark.Health platform

shark.health

youtube.com/channel/UCNkYkvxLwkXvRCLI5IUgEBQ

facebook.com/shark.health

----------


## Airicist

This is how weddings and dating are going virtual during the Coronavirus pandemic | COVID-19

Mar 31, 2020




> While the fight against the spread of Coronavirus needs us all to stay apart from each other, here's how people around the world are still getting together.

----------


## Airicist

Tips to stay mentally healthy while staying at home

Mar 31, 2020




> Social distancing guidelines in the U.S. have extended until April 30 and many states now have stay-at-home orders to protect the nation during the COVID-19 pandemic. But isolation and loneliness can affect people's emotional health, especially older adults.
> 
> "Social interaction and emotional health are definitely intertwined, and during this time when social interaction can't be something that everyone can do, we have to look for alternatives," says Dr. Beth Rush, a Mayo Clinic psychologist.


airwheel.net/home/product/air-experts

----------


## Airicist

Siri vs. Google Assistant: 2020 quarantine edition

Mar 31, 2020




> Working from home and practicing social distancing? Me too! Rather than talk to myself, I thought I'd talk to voice assistants to see how much they can do. I'm using Siri on an iPhone 11 Pro versus Google Assistant 2.0 on a Pixel 4.

----------


## Airicist

Tips to make your work from home stint productive | COVID19

Mar 31, 2020




> COVID-19 has been declared a pandemic by the World Health Organization (WHO) and the government has mandated social distancing as a means to curb the spread of the virus. Keeping this in mind, here are a few tips to be at your productive best while working from home. Work smart while you work from home.

----------


## Airicist

How to stay active in the hobby during quarantine and more on AMA Air!

Premiered April 1, 2020




> Matt and Claire are working remotely, but still hosting AMA Air! Tune in as they chat about working from home, the #AMAHop on Facebook, and what COVID-19 means for your canceled or postponed RC Event fees. All that and more on this episode of AMA Air!

----------


## Airicist

Article "How to stay sane and productive when working from home"
Working from home seems great -- but can also be a productivity nightmare.

by Mercey Livingston
March 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

What is self quarantining?

Apr 7, 2020




> Assoc. Dean of Student Affairs Paulette Renault-Caragianes, RN explains self quarantining during COVID-19 protocol.

----------


## Airicist

What is self isolation?

Apr 7, 2020




> Assoc. Dean of Student Affairs Paulette Renault-Caragianes, RN explains self isolation during COVID-19 protocol.

----------


## Airicist

28 days in quarantine

Apr 9, 2020




> Just checking in to let you know how we are doing after four weeks in lock-down.

----------


## Airicist

Article "8 female novelists share their ultimate quarantine reading list"
“Just like we have our comfort foods, we have our comfort authors.” We present to you the ultimate lockdown reading list, courtesy of eight critically acclaimed women fiction writers

by Radhika Seth
April 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Ultimate Quarantine Self-Care Guide"
Here's how to take care of your nails, hair, and skin at home—because if there was ever a time to be kind to yourself, it's now.

by Medea Giordano, Louryn Strampe
April 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

CGI 3D Animated Short: "Covid Commuters" - by Ishan Shukla

Apr 28, 2020




> Urban commuters during the time of COVID 19.

----------


## Airicist

Contact Tracing and Smart Quarantine

Apr 29, 2020




> Contain COVID-19 with Capgemini Smart Quarantine and Contact Tracing solutions. Built on a trusted data foundation, the Smart Quarantine solution allows for cooperation between government and citizens to save lives and reduce the economic impact of the pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

Варантин надоел

Apr 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Quarantine 15 or why that extra weight is an extra problem

May 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Kuarantine"
May 19, 2020

Production & Animation:
Helder Real
pixeldisfunction.com/

Sound Design & Music:
ideosound.com

A project exploring a Sci-Fi genre style, developed by Helder Real during the COVID-19 virus lockdown.

Story and Direction: Helder Real
Concept, design & 3D: Helder Real
Animation: Helder Real
Composite: Helder Real
Titles design: Paulo Garcia

----------

